# Pippin is Home at long last!



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so stoked to finally have her home. When we got the breeders, we said hello to the other hedgies, and then I got to see her sisters have finally caught up to her in size. She left the breeders weighing 233 grams! Go girl! We finished up with paperwork, and Pippin found my hoodie pocket... again. I tried to fish her out and put her in her Hedgie Cuddle sack (the pattern on the sack is hedgehogs sooo cute!), but she was having None of it. She wanted My pocket and that was final. So we loaded her gear up, popped a hand warmer in my pocket and off we went... Forgot to pick up the baking tins I'm turning into litter pans. So, Pippin and I stopped at the dollar store and picked up a pan plus a spare. Got her gear out of the truck and loaded into the house. She ate a bit, and found her igloo and burrowed down for a long nap. She's had it so rough today! :lol: Everyone, including myself had to work tonight, so off to work we go with Pippin peacefully sleeping in her own igloo for the first time ever. I got home from work-earlier than expected, but then I was supposed to be off today, so it works out. Anywho, got home and slipped her into her cuddle sack, and she's been exploring my room, and is now snoozing soundly in my lap.  Of course, she's quilling right now, so I've gotten to hear her huff for the first time since I laid eyes on her. Still haven't seen a hedgie ball, except when she's balled up in the cuddle sack sleepin.

The pictures I took with my cell phone are a bit dark since my phone doesnt have a flash.. a fact I missed when I bought the phone back in February, and never remedied. But I'll share the lighter couple that I took: these are her first looks out of the bag after I got home from work:


















I'm going to have to get back into practice with resizing pictures again! OOF! And find or replace my digital camera that went missing this summer!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

what a cutie! congrats~


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

she is so cute! glad to hear she's settling in so quickly  

LOL, I currently have a hedgie firmly wedged into my armpit, sound asleep. :lol:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations!  233 grams?! Wow, she's bigger than my Houdini already! I hope you two have fun together. Hedgies are such fun, I know you are just going to love her.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, she's a heifer, but she's a doll. I'm learning that she's a digger. She's already pulled all the fleece strips out of her igloo and cuddle sack and has been arranging them to her satisfaction... I'm starting to think I am no longer Queen of my domain. hahaha. She's a doll though. Her sisters were so much smaller than she was two weeks ago and they have finally caught up with her, although not quite, but they are all over 200 grams. It's amazing how much she's grown since I met her. (It was like 2 days after Thanksgiving that I met her. Four days after Thanksgiving I put my deposit down on her). I saw her three times after our first meeting, and now, I'm going to watch her grow up. She dropped about 5 quills down my shirt this afternoon.. Like I said earlier she's quilling. The housemates think she is adorable and are completely fascinated by her. The cat's so far haven't gotten a sniff, but the dog has had a sniff through the cuddle bag, but hasn't dared tried to investigate further just yet. Riley (the pooch) is definitely curious about her. I may expose Riley to Pippen for a short spell tomorrow.. after she finishes redecorating her enclosure. :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I just caught her wheeling. One of my housemate's brother stopped by and wanted to see her. (There's a surprise right?) Now she's about 6 weeks old and change. She's never seen a wheel, let alone used it. When I tried to show it to her earlier she was more interested in gnawing on the bolt heads than actually wheeling. (Something I'm going to look into covering somehow) However, when I caught her wheeling she had no interest in the bolt heads, so it may have just been exploring her new surroundings. So she's putting down her first miles and I'm so stoked that she's doing it in her forever home!  I'm so giddy its disgusting. She has completely renovated her sleeping quarters. I.E. her igloo has been stripped of its fleece and the cuddle sack has been drug out as well. It is my guess that she's not too hip on the igloo and is content to burrow in her fleece stripping and cuddle sack so I've taken the igloo out so that she can be more comfortable. After all it is her living space.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Love reading your updates on Pippin! She's SO CUTE! Can't wait for more updates and pictures!!!!


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.  Her color is stunning! I'm glad she's settling in nicely!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

She's a darling! Congrats.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

A camera with a flash is a beautiful thing! 










You can't see it,because she's eaten most of it, but there is food in that bowl I promise!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Love her pink nose. You have a cutie.


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Front the top view like that it looks like she has a yin yang pattern. XD


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Lyndypop said:


> Front the top view like that it looks like she has a yin yang pattern. XD


My boyfriend just said the same thing! Haha

She's very cute.  Congrats again.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Lyndypop said:


> Front the top view like that it looks like she has a yin yang pattern. XD


That was my first thought when I saw her.  I had actually done some research trying to find a name that would represent the Yin/Yang on her back, but never found anything that caught my fancy. Her Yin/Yang is part of what made me fall in love with her, and wonder why the heck the people who'd originally had a deposit on her turned her down.. (they wanted one with a black mask). :shock: I'll take the *very* unique Yin/Yang pattern all day long. :lol: Seriously, how cool is that? Not only do I have a very unique pet, but one with an even more distinct pattern. Who could resist such a cutie, I mean really how often does that pattern crop up on any animal let alone Hedgies? I think it's one of her best physical attributes. Cuteness obviously tops the Yin/yang. :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I started a Pippin blog.. I put it in Personality and Behavior.. although I guess I should have put it here... Maybe a Mod could move it for me? Of course it is about Pips personality and behavior... just in a fun way.... Its written more like I guess a childrens tale, and from what I interperet Pippin's perspective to be. I didn't include any photos in the first segment.. cuz I've already posted them. I didn't get my camera for Christmas so I'm goin to have to buy a new one to take better than cell phone quality pictures. For those that like that kind of thing, I hope you enjoy it and I am NO writer so be gentle, please?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's a cutie! Love the contrast between the dark and the white quills.  I am usually not a fan of so much white on a hedgehog, but it is a cute pattern.


----------

